# Suche Software-Programmierer um Kaffeeröster zu steuern / Siematic S7-1200 / Ethernet



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Ein Hallo an alle Forenmitglieder!

Ich heiße Morris Beume, komme aus dem Eichsfeld / Thüringen und bin Kaffeeröster.

Mein Kaffeeröster wird von einer Simatic S7-1200 über Ethernet vom Notebook aus über die originale Software (Giesen PC-Link) gesteuert.

Ich würde sehr gern eine bessere Software mit größerem Funktionsumfang einsetzen (Freeware Artisan), um den Röster zu steuern. Mit dieser Software kann ich an externe Programme Befehle übergeben, welche ich mit Buttons und Ereignissen verknüpfen kann, um diese auszulösen.

Ich bräuchte jemanden, der mir ein einfach zu handhabendes Tool schreiben kann, lauffähig auf Windows 10, welches als Vermittler zwischen der Software und der Simatic dient.

Als Beispiel für ein externes Programm funktioniert das mit dem Text2Speech-Kommandozeilen-Tool systatic.exe sehr gut. Hier lege ich im Hauptverzeichnis von Artisan ein .bat-Datei an, mit dem gewünschten Ansagetext und lasse diesen dann von einer während des Röstprozesses erreichten Temperatur auslösen.

Den Netzwerk-Verkehr zwischen der original Software und dem Röster könnte ich mit Wireshark protokollieren, um die Befehle und deren Struktur bei Änderungen der Parameter ermitteln zu können.








In Polen wurde das gleiche Projekt mit einer Moeller-Steuerung realisiert, leider bekomme ich keinen Zugriff auf das dort programmierte Tool.

Bei Interesse bitte melden, um die Aufwandsentschädigung bzw. die als Motivation nötige Menge an leckerstem Kaffee zu verhandeln. ;-)

Grüße

Morris


----------



## emilio20 (17 Januar 2017)

Was genau muss die SPS machen? Temperaturen ändern? Ausgänge schalten?

Um diese zu realisieren könnte man mit autoit kleine exe Programme erstellen wo die entsprechenden Parameter in die SPS schreiben. 

Hierzu müsste man zuerst einmal wissen was genau passieren soll?


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

das mit der Sprachausgabe sollte nur als Beispiel dienen, um darstellen,  wie das Aufrufen eines externen Programms funktionieren kann, als Anregung sozusagen... Eventuell lässt sich das Tool ja auch als Kommandozeile programmieren.

Ich kann mit der Originalsoftware am Notebook die Brennerleistung, die Trommel-Geschwindigkeit und den Airflow einstellen. 

Es gibt dann noch 4 Befehle, die ich nur am Röster selbst auslösen kann, die aber sehr nützlich wären, wenn man auch diese zum Teil automatiseren könnte.

Ich werde gleich mal Fotos der Komponenten hochladen...

Sicherheitsschaltungen des Rösters bleiben dabei völlig unangetastet, ich habe die PT100 Temperaturfühler durch doppelt auslesbare ersetzt. Die Original-Software soll nebenher noch laufen, da die gewünschte Software meines Wissens nach, keine Statusrückmeldungen ausgeben kann und ich sonst nicht kontrollieren kann, ob die gesendeten Befehle auch tatsächlich übernommen wurden. Was mit der Original-Software hin und wieder auch vorkommt.

Grüße

Morris


----------



## emilio20 (17 Januar 2017)

Hast du da SPS Programm?
Wieso machst du es nicht gleich über die SPS.
Es geht doch nur um eine Abarbeitung von Profielen oder?


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

die Original-Software sieht so aus:




Ob das nun SPS-spezifisch ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Im Prinzip ist das richtig, diese Profile müssen erst erstellt bzw. erröstet werden. Dazu steuert man den ganzen Röstvorgang manuell und zeichnet ihn auf. Hat man ein Profil aufgezeichnet, das passt, kann man dieses Nachrösten lassen inkl. den Anpassungen beim Brenner, der Trommelgeschwindigkeit und des Airflow. Das funktioniert aber dermaßen schlecht und mit immensen zeitlichen Abweichungen, das ich immer manuell röste. 

Mit der neuen Software könnte ich teilautomatisiert rösten und mir sehr viele Eingriffe ersparen und nur den Brenner wie gewünscht anpassen. Bei einem Standardprofil habe ich bis zu ca. 20 Parameteränderungen, die ich jederzeit flexibel an den Röstverlauf anpassen muss, da es eigentlich immer Temperatur-Abweichungen gibt.

So sieht ein Röstprofil in Artisan aus. Hier kann man Profile als Vorlage hinterlegen und hat so eine Hilfe, indem man versucht die Röstkurve der Vorlage nachzurösten. Auch lassen sich hier Alarme / Meldungen und Ereignisse automatisiert ausführen...




Grüße

Morris


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

hier die Fotos der Komponenten:


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

weiter geht's...


----------



## emilio20 (17 Januar 2017)

Und die Giesen Software kann kein Profil aufzeichnen?

Um das Ganze zu realisieren muss man zuerst einmal wissen was an die SPS gesendet werden soll.
Ich gehe davon aus das du das SPS Programm nicht hast. Somit muss man herausfinden in welchen DB die Werte geschrieben werten.
Hierzu musst du mit TIA eine Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen und Werte in der Original Software Änderung um zu sehen wo die Werte sich verändern.


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Die Giesen-Software kann das schon, ich bin aber mit den Ergebnissen nicht zufrieden, siehe oben....

Kann man den Netzwerk-Verkehr zwischen dem Notebook und dem Röster nicht einfach protokollieren und damit die gesendeten Befehle ermitteln?

Ob die Übertragung  allerdings verschlüsselt ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen...

Grüße

Morris


----------



## emilio20 (17 Januar 2017)

Kann mann. Viel Spaß  
Das ist extrem auswendig.


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Die Befehle werden wahrscheinlich doch alle die gleiche Struktur haben oder?

Wenn ich den Befehl "Brenner 75%" mit "Brenner 25%" vergleiche, sind diese Befehle vermutlich bis auf die Prozent-Angabe in der Syntax gleich. 

Das schränkt den Aufwand dann doch ein klein wenig ein...

Wenn es einfach wäre, wo wäre dann die Herausforderung? ;-)


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2017)

Hast du schon einmal mit dem Hersteller gesprochen?
Man kann alles, viel oder auch nichts aus deinen Angaben herauslesen.
Dein Problem ist, so wie ich lese, ist, dass die Erstellung eines neuen Rezepts nicht den Erfolg bringt, da es nicht so echt richtig hinhaut.
So weit richtig verstanden?
Für mich ist das kein SPS Problem, sondern eher ein Systemproblem.

Es hilft dir nicht wenn jemand die SPS umprogrammiert. 
Der erste Ansprechpartner sollte / muss der Lieferant sein.
Wenn da nichts gutes heraus kommt, dann über Alternativen nachdenken.


bike


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

kurz gesagt möchte ich mit der besseren Software die gleichen Befehle absetzen, die auch die Original-Software versendet. 

Mir fehlt nur ein Tool, um der besseren Software eben das zu ermöglichen.

An der SPS selbst muß nichts verändert werden, solange die Komminikation nicht verschlüsselt übertragen wird oder täusche ich mich da?

Grüße

Morris


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2017)

Hast du Zugriff auf die Software in der SPS ? Zur Not als Ausdruck ( macht das überhaupt noch jemand ?)


----------



## Morris Beume (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

leider bisher nicht. 

Nur die Steuerung des Rösters mit der Giesen-Software über die Netzwerkschnittstelle...

Der Hersteller gab sich bisher auch eher zugeknöpft... 

Sollte die Protokollierung des Netzwerk-Traffics keine Ergebisse liefern können bzw. sich niemand finden lassen, der in dieser Richtung Erfahrung hat, werde ich da nochmal nachhaken müssen...


----------



## Fabpicard (18 Januar 2017)

Mach doch mal einen Mitschnitt mit Wireshark und stell den ggf. hier rein... Dann müsste man schnell sehen, ob das Standard ISOoverTCP genutzt wird...
Dann ist es allerdings, wie oben erwähnt, wirkliche Fleißarbeit die richtigen Stellen für die jeweiligen Werte zu finden.

Ab da könntest du für dein Vorhaben dann ja Snap7 o.ä. Teilprogramme nutzbar machen, die dir die Befehle dann auf das für die SPS passende Protokoll umsetzen.
(Lustig, da fällt mir doch gerade auf, das man ISO over TCP auch mit IoT abkürzen könnte  ob Siemens da jemals dran gedacht hat?)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Morris Beume (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo Fabsi,

vielen Dank, werde ich umgehend machen.

Grüße

Morris


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 Januar 2017)

> Mein Kaffeeröster wird von einer Simatic S7-1200 über Ethernet vom Notebook aus über die originale Software (Giesen PC-Link) gesteuert.



du könntest neben dem einstellen eines Wireshark-Logs noch mehr Detailinformationen zu deiner Hardware/Software liefern

Kaffeeröster -> Welcher Hersteller (Giesen XYZ?), genaue Typenkennung, Homepage usw.
Giesen PC-Link -> Hersteller, Version, Homepage?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo

was wird an dem kleinen Panel eingegeben ?

Kann es sein, daß Dir eine Rezeptfunktion in der SPS/Panel  fehlt ?

Also:
Schritt 1:    Brenner= 75%  für  3 Min      Solltemp = 60°C
Schritt 2:    Brenner= 50% für 8 Min        Solltemp = 75 °C
...


----------



## Morris Beume (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lupo 

mit dem Panel kann ich ebenfalls den Röster steuern. Hier kann ich die Brennerleistung, die Trommelgeschwindigkeit und den Airflow manuell verändern. Zusätzlich zur Software kann ich die Kühlung der rausgelassenen Bohnen einstellen sowie einschalten und den Mixer einschalten, der die Bohnen im Kühlprozess wendet. On/ Off des Rösters geht auch noch.

Die "Rezepte" erstellt man tatsächlich nur mit der Software, indem man alle manuellen Eingaben einer Röstung aufzeichnet und diese dann wieder abrufen kann. Am Panel selbst, benötige ich die Funktion auch nicht. 

Leider bin ich mit dem Ergebnis des Nachröstens nicht zufrieden, da die Giesen-Software zeitbasiert arbeitet und nicht temperaturbasiert. Wurde bei der Vorlage ein Parameter zu einer bestimmten Zeit geändert, wird dies auch so beim Nachrösten des Rezeptes so durchgeführt. Es treten zu Beginn der Röstungen aber Abweichungen bis zu 20 Sekunden auf und das bei der gleichen Bohnensorte. Das ist bedingt durch unterschiedliche  Restfeuchten und Temperaturen der Rohbohnen, durch die Außentemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, sich verändernde Drücke in den Gasflaschen und vieles mehr.

Die Artisan-Software arbeitet zusätzlich, wenn gewünscht, auch  temperaturbasiert, d.H. wird der Brenner bei 185 Grad auf 45% reduziert, wird diese Aktion immer bei dieser Temperatur erfolgen

Das kommt meiner Art zu Rösten eher entgegen. Auch gefällt mir es wesentlich besser, ein Profil von Null an manuell zu erstellen und dann immer weiter zu verbessern, als eine Aufzeichnung machen zu müssen, die ich im Nachhinein nur äußerst beschränkt anpassen kann.

Die Sinnhaftigkeitist dieses Unterfangens ist also durchaus gegeben...

Grüße

Morris


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo

dann muß man das Programm aus der SPS (1200) auslesen. E/A nach kommentieren.

Programm erweitern mit einer Schrittkette (TIA Portal). 
Die einzelnen Werte für die Schrittkette, Röstmodus  etc über ein Panel oder Remote auf einem PC vorgeben.

Für die PC Variante kannst Du bei INSEVIS die mit einer kostenfreien Software Bilder erstellen und Remote mit
der 1200 kommunizieren.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 Januar 2017)

@Ing_Lupo

das andere Software-Tool kann das doch auch ohne SPS Änderung - noch dazu wird er wohl garantiert nicht das Herstellerprogramm ändern und damit jegliche Garantie verlieren

@Morris Beume

Wir warten immer noch auf Wiresharklog und Details (Typ, Hersteller) zu den Geräten/Software


----------



## Morris Beume (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

bin leider noch unterwegs, heute Abend wird geliefert...

Grüße

Morris


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2017)

Hi,
mal abgesehen davon das da doch ein wenig Wissen hinter der verwendeten Software stecken muß, ganz gleich von welcher Qualität die ist - vor allem braucht man einen Überblick was alles gegenwärtig in und um die SPS herum passiert. Sonst wird das nix. Definitiv. Das macht Dir keiner für einen Kasten Bier bei dem Aufwand.
Für mich klingt das nach von null an neuschreiben. Alles. Und nein, ich werde das definitiv nicht tun.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Morris Beume (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

hier der Link zu Google Drive, auf dem ich 3 Protokoll-Dateien von Wireshark hinterlegt habe, die Dateinamen erklären die geänderten Parameter:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwEA72T92AjlUFVobVRpSFBBQ1k

Der Röster ist ein Giesen W15A mit Röstprofilsteuerung:

http://de-de.giesencoffeeroasters.eu/kaffee-roester/giesen-w15/

Giesen Software:

Anhang anzeigen 35565


Artisan Software:

https://github.com/artisan-roaster-scope/artisan/blob/master/README.md

@Mario:

Für eine funktionierende Lösung bin ich gern bereit zu bezahlen, von einem Kasten Bier war nicht die Rede. Nicht umsonst habe ich in der Kategorie Suche-Biete geposted...

Aber warum will man die ganze SPS umschreiben, wenn ich doch exakt die gleichen Befehle an die S7 senden möchte, wie ich es jetzt auch mit der Original-Software mache.

Darum doch auch der Weg über die Protokollierung des Netzwerk-Verkehrs. Sollte die Kommunikation verschlüsselt sein, wird es sehr schwierig und ohne die Kooperation des Herstellers vermutlich sogar unmöglich, das ist mir vollends bewusst.

Vielleicht findet sich hier ja Jemand, der es ebenso wie ich gewohnt ist, nach Lösungen zu suchen anstatt nur Unmöglichkeiten zu sehen... ;-)

Grüße

Morris


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2017)

Hi,
ich rede nicht von Unmöglichkeiten, soetwas gibt es für mich nicht, was ich aber zuhauf sehe ist Flickschusterei.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Fabpicard (18 Januar 2017)

Na das wird dann ja anständige Sisyphusarbeit...

Dein Wert "Brenner" steht in DB2.DBW14...

Wenn die HMI schon direkt in DB2 steht, würde mich mal ein AG-Abzug interessieren, wie "groß" das Programm eigentlich wirklich ist 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2017)

Macht es nicht mehr Sinn da ein Visu anzuschließen die direkt auf die SPS zugreift ?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 Januar 2017)

> Giesen Software:
> 
> Anhang 35565



geht bei mir nicht

Ich als alte passionierter Protokoll-Analyse würde erstmal ein wenig die Logs durchstöbern soweit wie es geht verstehen
und dann eine PLC-Kommunikation-Simulation machen und dafür sorgen das die Giesen-Software mit meinem Kommunikations-Fake sprechen kann(will)
und alle Features (Zugriffe) der Giesen-Software erkannt und "sinnvoll" beantwortet werden - der Kommunikations-Fake hört sich nur aufwendig an wenn man nicht eh schon eine S7-Classic-Kommunikation in C++/Boots.Asio rumliegen hat


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2017)

Hi,
nochmal, das was gefordert ist kann die SPS selbst sehr gut, im Grunde ist das nichts weiter als eine Rezeptverwaltung. Hier wird unter Umständen etwas hinzugefrickelt was absolut nicht sein muß. Kostet Geld und wird relativ wahrscheinlich genauso irgendwo nicht vernünftig gehen. 
Wie gesagt, schauen was die SPS können muß, das ganze, sofern keine Quellen da, angepaßt neuschreiben und prüfen ob der Webserver vielleicht sogar mit der notwendigen Funktionalität ausreichen würde. Vorteil ist die Plattformunabhängigkeit, eventuell was in Richtung Excel Im/Export. Letzteres, also die Excel Geschichte, habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 Januar 2017)

@mariob

ich glaube du verstehst das ganze nicht - es ist eine Industrie-Röstgerät für Kaffe - ein geschlossenes käufliches Produkt das Morris Beume gerne umfangreicher nutzen will

-er WILL nicht die fest in das Gerät verbaute SPS verändern
-das SPS-Programm bekommt er nicht weil es ein Standard-Produkt von der Stange ist und der Hersteller da nichts rausgibt - hat er schon geschrieben
-das Protokoll bekommt er auch nicht da der Hersteller da nichts rausgibt - hat er auch schon geschrieben
-wenn er das SPS-Programm eigenwillig ändert erlischt die Garantie definitiv sofort und gnadenlos - bei einer Software von aussen wird es wohl nicht möglich sein das von Hersteller-Seite zu erkennen 
-die Giesen-eigene Software nutzt auch nur die S7-Variablen lese/schreibe Schnittstelle - warum also tiefer rein?
-am liebsten würde er die andere Fremdsoftware laufen lassen - die hatte nettere Features - und die will er sicher nicht in der SPS nachprogrammieren
-wenn er das Protokoll versteht kann man das einfach in die andere Software einbauen und fertig

das kann man in der SPS, C#, C++, Java oder sonstwas - schnell und einfach - programmieren - wenn man kann - nur die Analyse des Protokolls dauert ein wenig
und es könnte sich ja auch mit der nächsten Firmware ändern

@Morris Beume

die Ausgabe von meinem Analyse-Tool zeigt folgenden Variablen-Zugriffe über alle pcaps
sonst wird in den Protkollen absolut nichts gemacht - also nur read/write von 5 Variablen - für diese 3 Fälle


```
zyklisch wohl eine Ueberwachung des Ist-Zustandes:
    ReadItem Item(ePLC_TypeBYTE,count=88,db_nr=2,area=ePLC_AreaDATA,adress=byte(0)) <- hier wird ein 88-Byte-Blob gelesen?
diese werden immer zusammen geschrieben:
    WriteItem Item(ePLC_TypeBYTE,count=2,db_nr=2,area=ePLC_AreaDATA,adress=byte(10))<- wird immer 240 geschrieben
    WriteItem Item(ePLC_TypeBYTE,count=2,db_nr=2,area=ePLC_AreaDATA,adress=byte(14))<- Brenner (wie schon von Fabpicard gemeldet)
    WriteItem Item(ePLC_TypeBYTE,count=2,db_nr=2,area=ePLC_AreaDATA,adress=byte(16))<- Airflow
    WriteItem Item(ePLC_TypeBYTE,count=2,db_nr=2,area=ePLC_AreaDATA,adress=byte(18)<- Trommel
```

Herausforderung:
-vollständigere Wireshark-Logs(Connect->Arbeit->Disconnect), mehr Logs - mit allen Features?
-was ist der 88-Byte Blob der gelesen wird - Kennung/Firmware/irgendwas verschluesseltes?
-gibt es schon ein eingebautes Rezept in der SPS und man stellt nur die Startwerte ein?
-kleine Kommunikations-Simulation und damit die Giesen-Software testen
-was sind die min/max-Werte-Bereiche von Airflow,Brenner,Trommel?
-gibt es noch mehr Funktionen in der Giesen-Software?

klar ist das nicht ganz einfach - aber so extrem schwierig oder unmöglich ist es meistens nicht - dieser Fall sieht sogar releativ einfach aus - und es gibt ja hier auch Leute die mit sowas ihr Geld verdienen


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2017)

Hi,
@LLMN, was Du schreibst ist mir schon klar. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn sich jemand damit abmühen möchte, im Gegenteil. Was ich aber sehe ist eine Blackbox, von der man - genau wie Du schreibst keinerlei Kenntnis über deren Funktionsumfang hat. Bis hierhin ist alles gut.
Nun müßte man alle denkbaren Szenarien durchspielen plus der eigentlich unmöglichen um genau diesen Funktionsumfang herauszubekommen. Und das geht über eine Forenkommunikation relativ schlecht. Dazu müßte man sich ein paar Tage/Wochen hinsetzen und probieren. In diesem Zeitrahmen hat man aber auch eine sauber programmierte und dokumentierte Lösung fertig. Ohne hinterher Überraschungen zu haben. Thats all .
Edit: Und nochwas nicht unwichtiges - wenn der Kollege die Software selbst strickt und hier Fragen stellt ist das ja auch voll ok. Dann ist er für die Fehler die er macht auch selbst verantwortlich.
Wenn ich jemanden was machen lasse und dafür Geld bezahle und es ist eine Funktionalität definiert, und es kommtin diesem Fall hier aus Unkenntnis der Kommuikation (kein böser Wille) zu mehr oder weniger großen Schäden dann ->. Also für die Zaungäste .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 Januar 2017)

> Dazu müßte man sich ein paar Tage/Wochen hinsetzen und probieren.



Das ist klar und denke aber auch gut machbar ohne Wochen zu investieren



> In diesem Zeitrahmen hat man aber auch eine sauber programmierte und dokumentierte Lösung fertig. Ohne hinterher Überraschungen zu haben. Thats all



Aber er darf und kann (wegen Garantie) nicht an der SPS arbeiten - und will auch am liebsten die andere Software einsetzen - also muss er das Protokoll analysieren oder es eben ganz lassen. Thats all


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2017)

Hi,
naja, ich bin verheiratet, da überhört oder überlist man auch mal was . Das mit der Garantie hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm. Eigentlich ist das ja noch schlimmer. So wie ich das verstanden habe ist ja die Funktionalität eher ein wenig an der Praxis vorbei. Das Problem ist nur das es den Hersteller wahrscheinlich nicht interessiert.
Nur wenn derselbe dann noch mitkriegt was da passieren soll oder passiert ist und man hat Schaden ->. Naja, nicht meine Büchse, Hauptsache das Ding (Gasbrenner? ) sprengt keinen in die Luft. Der Rest ist mir egal, mein Weg wäre der vorgeschlagene, die Frage ist was wäre die Alternative bei etwas neuem gewesen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Morris Beume (19 Januar 2017)

Hallo Mario,

sämtliche Sichheitsschaltungen des Rösters bleiben unangetatest, daher die doppelte Temperaturauslesung.


Bei meinem Sonos-System habe ich ebenfalls nur den Netzwerkverkehr abgefangen und die gefundenen Befehle in die Hausautomation übertragen und es funktioniert hervorragend, ohne die detailierte Funktionsweise des Sonos-Sytems zu kennen.

Daher auch meine Vorgehensweise...

Grüße

Morris


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 Januar 2017)

da hab ich ja glatt noch einen Ausgabe-Fehler in meinem Analyse-Tool gefunden - danke Morris fuer die Daten


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 Januar 2017)

auf jeden Fall nötig wäre ein vollständiges Log (vom Connect, Rösten, Disconnect) mit allem was die Giesen-Software hergibt und zwischen jeder Funktion ein wenig laufen lassen damit auch ein paar Daten zusammenkommen


----------



## emilio20 (20 Januar 2017)

Hallo
wäre es nicht einfacher wenn Morris sich die 21 Tage TIA  V13 Trial - Software  Herunterladen und eine AG abzug macht ?
https://support.industry.siemens.co...e-v13-incl-dem-jeweiligen-sp1-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 Januar 2017)

eine weitere Idee auf der Liste - wenn er SPS-Code lesen kann


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Januar 2017)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> da hab ich ja glatt noch einen Ausgabe-Fehler in meinem Analyse-Tool gefunden - danke Morris fuer die Daten



Was macht denn dein Analyse-Tool schönes? ;-)

Ich wollte eine kleine Statistik schon mal bei Wireshark selber einbauen. Z.Zt. habe ich noch ein kleines Python Skript welches per tshark so ein paar Informationen aus den Logfiles extrahiert.
Bei der hier hochgeladenen Datei dann sowas wie:

```
LESEND
 Anzahl:  53 - Bereich: DB2.DBX0.0 BYTE 88
SCHREIBEND
 Anzahl:   2 - Bereich: DB2.DBX14.0 BYTE 2
 Anzahl:   2 - Bereich: DB2.DBX16.0 BYTE 2
 Anzahl:   2 - Bereich: DB2.DBX10.0 BYTE 2
 Anzahl:   2 - Bereich: DB2.DBX18.0 BYTE 2
```


----------



## LowLevelMahn (21 Januar 2017)

> Was macht denn dein Analyse-Tool schönes?



erstmal ist er schon ein paar Jahre älter als dein Dissektor aber auch sehr sehr organisch gewachsen 
zerlegt die verschiedenen Layer in unterschiedliche Dateien und probiert so weit wie möglich die Kommunikation logisch aufzuzeigen also Read(xyz)=>(Result, Wert), Write(Wert)=>(Result) fuer Ethernet/Profibus, S7/bissle Beckhoff/NCK...
solche Statistiken bauen ich dann immer bei Bedarf mal ein/aus usw. - ist vor Jahren entstanden als ich mit Fremdanbietern massive Kommunikationsprobleme in einer Automation hatte - jetzt übernimmt dein Dissektor aber mehr und mehr
die arbeit


----------



## TobiasA (17 März 2017)

Die Moeller kann evtl. nativ Modbus was die Sache enorm vereinfacht. 

Im Prinzip braucht man eine Kiste die anhand der Modbus- Befehle die drei Datenbereiche im DB2 mit der Sollwertvorgabe beschreibt- Brenner, Airflow, Trommel. Den Rest müsste Artisan erledigen können wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich kenne mich mit Modbus nicht aus, glaube aber nicht dass es einen Dummy gibt der Modbus- Telegramme abfängt und irgendwo spiegelt wenn man selbst der Master ist. Windows hat kein Loopbackinterface, man bräuchte also eine zweite Netzwerkschnittstelle wenn man den Modbus abgreifen möchte.
Alles nicht so trivial wie sich das erstmal anhört...

Oder kennt da wer was? Die drei Werte schreiben ist das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Morris Beume (17 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe zusammen mit LowLevelMahn zusammen das Projekt bereits fertig umgesetzt. 

Ich kann den Röster nun entweder über Batch-Dateien oder ihn über Modbus direkt in Artisan einbinden, inklusive dem Auslesen der Temperaturen und Status-Rückmeldungen und der Steuerung des Brenners, des Airflows und der Rösttrommel.

Ein Eingriff in die SPS war nicht nötig, wir haben all Röster-Variablen in eine CSV gepollt und anschließend ausgewertet.


LowLevelMahn hat nach Abklärung der Kosten meine Wünsche schnell und ohne Probleme umgesetzt, die Software läuft stabil und ist aktiv im produktiven Einsatz.

Vielen Dank an das Forum.

Grüße

Morris


----------



## TobiasA (17 März 2017)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Bei LowLevelMahn kann das ja nur funktionieren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2017)

Für alle die sich interessiert haben, in der Beckhoff PC Control Zeitschrift ist ein Artikel zum Thema Kaffee rösten:

https://www.pc-control.net/pdf/012017/solutions/pcc_0117_probat_d.pdf

Mit Grüßen


----------

